# 85 oder 200 Mbit dlan?



## carmikaze (4. August 2010)

Hallo, bin kurz davor mir ein dlan Kit von Devolo zuzulegen.

  Wir haben DSL 20.000
  Jetzt kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich die 85 oder 200 Mbit Version nehmen soll.


Also, ich spiele sehr oft  Games (Battlefield. Counter Strike usw.)  und lade auch ziemlich viel  runter.. Sind 200Mbit nicht ein bisschen viel (kostet auch 40€ mehr).  Ich mein, wenn wir ne 20 Mbit Leitung haben, sind doch 200 Mbit unnötig  oder?
  Und ausserdem, wie zum Henker kann man eine  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 200 Mbit erreichen?  So eine  übertragunsgeschwindigkeit kann man doch nur erreichen wenn man etwas  zwischen 2 oder mehr PCs überträgt?

Bekomme ich mehr Speed wenn ich die 200Mbit Version benutze?


mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. August 2010)

Die Angabe 85 oder 200 MBit sind nur theoretische Werte, ähnlich wie bei W-LAN. Diese werden selbst unter optimalen Bedingungen niemals vollständig erreicht, daher reicht es theoretisch schon, wenn du die 85 nimmst. Ich selbst würde vorsichtshalber lieber zur 200er Variante tendieren, man weiß nie, wozu es plötzlich gut sein kann.


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2010)

Moin Moin, 

also die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit hängt von deiner Umgebung ab, da könnten dir vielleicht die Leute hier weiterhelfen, die selbst PowerLan im Einsatz haben. 
Die Geräte sind an sich ja auch nur überbrückte LAN-Kabel. Ob du die nun zwischen Router und PC oder nur PC und PC steckst ist ja egal 
Und mehr Speed wirst du sicherlich nicht bekommen, wenn eher weniger 
Du bekommst am Router 20Mbit/s und die werden dann einfach über PowerLan weitergeleitet, nur das eben das PowerLan-Kit noch Reserven hat.


----------



## WeistDu (4. August 2010)

Hi 
Ich hab mich grad wegen der Frage angemeldet^^
Eiso ich hab ein 32 mb DSL und hab seit 2 Tagen ein 200 mb Dlan am laufen,
ich muss sagen es rennt sehr gut.

Mfg 
WeisDu


----------



## grubsnek (5. August 2010)

Ich überlege momentan auch, ob ich mein Dlan aufrüste, wenn die Lösung mit dem ISDN Kabel als Lankabel nicht klappt.

Derzeit verwende ich die Devolo Dlan Adapter mit 85Mbit/s aus der ersten Generation. Mein Internetanschluss liefert 32Mbit/s in den Keller. Von dort aus wird das Internet in das 1. Obergeschoss zu mir und meinem Bruder geliefert. Von den 32Mbit/s kommen dann noch maximal 18-20 an, was ungefähr 2,2-2,5Mb/s entspricht. Die meiste Zeit pendelt sich die Geschwindigkeit jedoch bei 1,8-2,0Mb/s ein.

Ich würde dir demnach empfehlen auf jeden Fall die 200er zu nehmen, da die Internetgeschwindigkeiten in Zukunft weiter steigen werden. Im September will Devolo 500Mbit/s Adapter an den Start bringen, welche dann ca. 150€ als Starter-Kit kosten sollen. Vielleicht kannst du bis dahin noch warten, da dann, auch wenn du die 500er nicht willst, die 200 sicher billiger werden. Genauere Informationen zum Releasetermin der neuen Geräte gibt es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. August 2010)

Ich habe ne 32k Leitung und nen 200er DLan Adapter und bekomm mit Müh und Not wenns ganz gut läuft 15-20k durch... mit dem 85er nur 5-7k

€: Liegt aber auch an der total beschissenen Verkabelung die mein Vater damals so verbockt hat


----------



## Blutstoff (5. August 2010)

Vielleicht wäre das hier noch eine nennenswerte Alternative für dich. 

AVM - FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G

AVM Fritz!WLAN Repeater N/G ab 70.00 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


----------



## WeistDu (5. August 2010)

Was ich noch sagen wollte, die vollen 32 mbits bekomm ich auch nich über  das 200 mbits dlan rüber, ich weis aber nicht obs überhaut kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. August 2010)

WeistDu schrieb:


> Was ich noch sagen wollte, die vollen 32 mbits bekomm ich auch nich über  das 200 mbits dlan rüber, ich weis aber nicht obs überhaut kommen.


sowas lässt sich einfach testen, nimmst nen laptop, stöpselst den per lankabel direkt an den router und machst den test nochmal.


Gruß
Nixtreme


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. August 2010)

Ich denke das Lan ( GBlan) viel besser ist, weswegen ich auch nicht zu diesem Deovlo Zeugs gegriffen hab


----------



## WeistDu (5. August 2010)

Klar is GBLan viel besser aber es geht halt nicht bei jedem. Meine Elten würden es nich gut finden das ich mal eben ein paar Meter Lan kabel im Haus verlege.

Und ob wir die 32 mbit rein bekommen test ich morgen ma mim Laptop. (Das ich da eig nicht selber drauf gekommen bin)


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Dann bohr doch Löcher unterm Keller.....
In dein Zimmer dann hoch, an der Decke in Lehrohren befestigt 

*Hä, was soll denn die Werbung hier im Forum zB diese X-Diaries ?

€: Ah sie ist weg 

€: @grubsnek :
Ne bestimmt nicht, man denkst du jetzt weil du in 3 Jahren 1000 Beiträge hast und ich in 4 Monaten 1600 das das nicht normal wäre 
Guck dir andere an, anstatt das du froh bist das es aktive Leute hier im Forum gibt schreibst du so einen quatsch.....
zB quantenslipstrea hat 25k beiträge  oaky das ist aber auch nicht mehr vergleichbar finde ich.
Ausserdem sind meine Beiträge sinvoll zumindestens die allermeisten und du redest von sinnlosem wobei dein Post unten ja wohl mehr als unnötig und sinnlos ist.... 

*


----------



## WeistDu (6. August 2010)

Eiso wenn ich mim Laptop über Lan reingeh bekomm ich auch nich mehr.

Wollts eig erst morgen Testn mir war aber gerade Langweilig


----------



## grubsnek (6. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ich denke das Lan ( GBlan) viel besser ist,  weswegen ich auch nicht zu diesem Deovlo Zeugs gegriffen hab



Ach tatsächlich?  1000Mbit/s > 200Mbit/s? Wäre mir fast nicht aufgefallen. Solche Beiträge brauchts also, um innerhalb von 4 Monaten auf über 1600 Beiträge zu kommen.



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Dann bohr doch Löcher unterm Keller.....
> In dein Zimmer dann hoch, an der Decke in Lehrohren befestigt



Dlan ist für Leute gemacht, bei denen sich nicht einfach ohne weiteres Lankabel im Haus verlegen lassen, was sich über mehrere Etagen oftmals nicht so leicht gestaltet.


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. August 2010)

Bei mir gehts einfach nicht anders atm. die einzige Möglichkeit wäre durch den Kamin die Kabel zu verlegen was Vaddern aber zu viel Aufwand ist 

Einfach durch die Decke is bei uns halt nicht wegen Fußbodenheizung...


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Achso ja....
Na denn musst du denke ich wohl zu Devolo greifen, immer noch besser als Wlan


----------



## Blutstoff (6. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> ..., immer noch besser als Wlan


 
Warum?


----------



## AMDman (6. August 2010)

also ich habe beides...ich habe ein 85mb kit von netgear  und ein 200mb kit von asus..ich benutze das 200mb gerät und ich bin der meinung es ist performanter...


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Weil Wlan zB viel instabiler sag ich mal ist als Lan, und Devolo ist Lan nur kein richtiges Lan bzw GbLan von den Transferraten her


----------



## Blutstoff (6. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Weil Wlan zB viel instabiler sag ich mal ist als Lan, und Devolo ist Lan nur kein richtiges Lan bzw GbLan von den Transferraten her


 
Das kann man pauschal so nicht sagen. Wenn das Wlan richtig installiert ist, ist es nicht instabiler als Kabel-LAN oder Dlan. Bei Dlan kommen zudem ganz andere Störfaktoren hinzu.


----------



## Kaktus (6. August 2010)

DLan ist eine feine Sache, wenn es denn richtig läuft. 

Bei mir komme ich mittlerweile auf 5,5 MB/sec (Ja, wirklich MB) Übertragungsrate vom Wohnzimmer ins Schlafzimmer. Das reicht für das Internet locker und ich hab keine Probleme mit W-Lan das hier durch die Wände keine Leistung bringt die ich akzeptieren würde.

Wichtig ist nur das man direkt über einzelne Steckdosen geht. Nicht über Doppelsteckdosen in der Wand wo an der zweiten Dose noch Geräte dran hängen und auf gar keinen Fall über eine Steckdosenleiste, dann bricht die Leistung völlig zusammen. Aktuell kann man auch außer MSI und Devolon nicht wirklich etwas in diesem Bereich kaufen. 

Es ist ein bisschen Glückssache welche Übertragungsraten man bekommt. Ausprobieren.


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. August 2010)

Ja das ist schon richtig wie schon öfter heute erwähnt bin ich jetzt 3 Wochen bei meinem Vater wo sich mein AVM Wlan Stick richitg gut macht denn in unmittelbarer Nähe ist ein AVM Router wodurch ich immer volle 54Mibts +Turbo habe  (Ja wlan kann schon toll sein)
Mit dem schlechten Vodafone Router hatte ich nie so ne Performance


----------



## Evilich (20. August 2010)

Gut, dass ich diesen Thread gefunden habe... Ich interessiere mich auch für diese Technik, weil der Weg vom Router zum Rechner zu weit ist und Wlan zu instabil. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie es um den Ping bestellt ist? Ich habe an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass der "Packet Loss" recht hoch ist und die Antwortzeiten sogar länger sind als bei Wlan. Welche Rolle spielt dabei das im Haus installierte Stromnetz? Ich wohne in einem ziemlich alten Kasten, wo gerne mal eine Glühbirne explodiert...


----------



## Benfireman (21. August 2010)

Also bei Dlan wirken viele verschiedene Faktoren auf die Performance.
Zum einen hast du erstmal die Weglänge zwischen Gerät A und Gerät B.
Diese ist nunmal nicht unbegrenzt. Weiterhin wirken billige Steckdosenleisten gerne wie ein Filter und bremsen die Übertragungsrate aus. Zusätzlich kommen dann noch weitere Verbraucher die auf der Phase mitlaufen als Bremse hinzu. Bei einem alten Stromnetz entscheidet dann natürlich noch das Material und die Art der Verkabelung wie gut die Verbindung ist (alte Keramik Steckdosen und Schalter usw...). Ich hab nun schon mehrfach Geräte der Baureihe Devolo Dlan 85MBit und 200Mbit bei verbaut und bin jedesmal wieder überrascht wie krass die Leistung der Dinger schwankt, wenn ich eine neue Steckdose teste 
Was den Ping angeht, würde ich dir die Dlan oder Power Lan Adapter nur für MMOS und Surf-PC´s empfehlen. Solltest du kein Profi Hardcore Berufszocker sein, so kommst du in den meisten MMOS mit einem relativ hohen Ping noch gut klar (bsp. World of Warcaft). Spielst du z.B Counterstrike wo es ab einem Ping von ca. 80ms nervig wird mit dem zocken, dann überleg dir wie du ein direktes Kabel zum Router legen kannst


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. August 2010)

Ab ca.80 ? 
Bei mir muss es  schon unter 30 sein das es nicht "laggig" ist  (css) 1.6 weiss i net gerad.
Und ich hab immer über Wlan gespielt


----------



## grubsnek (22. August 2010)

Dlan und zocken ist im Prinzip kein Problem. Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang meine Fritzbox angepingt. Das Ergebnis siehst du im Anhang.


----------



## Evilich (22. August 2010)

Also muss ich es am Ende wohl doch auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen... Kann mich ja nochmal melden wenns installiert ist. Ich zocke eigentlich quer Beet und bin bei DoW 2 sowie CoD 6 und Bfbc 2 anzutreffen... Hoffentlich gehts dann einigermaßen, sonst muss ich mich echt von BF und Co. verabschieden... Äh... Nein, das ist Quatsch... Wenns nicht geht, muss ich halt ein überlanges Kabel verlegen.


----------



## grubsnek (22. August 2010)

Dlan erhöht, wie man oben sehen kann, den Ping nur minimal. Ich komme in CSS immer noch auf Pings zwischen 30 und 35ms.

In Modern Warfare 2 bin ich fast in jeden zweiten bis dritten Spiel Host. 

Also absolut kein Problem.


----------



## K3n$! (22. August 2010)

Bei CoD versteh ich allerdings nie, wie das Spiel den Host auswählt.

Jedes dritte bis vierte Spiel lagt, der Host geht raus oder man hängt sich beim connecten auf.


----------

